# Problemas con Proteus 8 y señales de audio.



## superdog13 (May 25, 2012)

Bueno, estoy "experimentando" un poco con las opciones que tiene Proteus y hoy toca esta: audio.

Bien pues, tengo un amplificador de audio de 2W (no se si sea relevante o no, solo lo pongo para rellenar mensaje ) probado tanto en simulación como en la vida real con óptimos resultados.

Ahora, dado que cuando lo simulé ni sabía que le podía meter audio directamente, le puse una señal desde el generador de señales.
Así está el archivo que está adjunto acá.

Luego, al ponerle audio, tengo varios problemas:

La canción va como a 1 metro por día (vamos, es una comparación ficticia  ) y se escucha realmente feo.
Leyendo por ahí, veo que hay una opción de generar una gráfica con el audio a tráves de un "medidor" de voltaje (no recuerdo el nombre en estos momentos :S )
Pero, no se qué hacer después   

Me pueden ayudar un poco en esto ???


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 25, 2012)

superdog13 dijo:


> Leyendo por ahí, veo que hay una opción de generar una gráfica con el audio a tráves de un "medidor" de voltaje (no recuerdo el nombre en estos momentos :S )
> Pero, no se qué hacer después
> 
> Me pueden ayudar un poco en esto ???


Saludos superdog13
A ver si es esto es  lo que estas buscando hacer en ISIS.

Suerte.


----------



## superdog13 (May 25, 2012)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Saludos superdog13
> Haber si es esto lo que estas buscando hacer en ISIS.
> 
> Suerte.



Siendo sincero, no se  

Lo que se escucha una vez se "carga" el audio en la gráfica, es el sonido real, verdad ???
Es decir, es totalmente la señal de audio la que se escucha ???
Porque, lo que había hecho antes era conectar directamente la gráfica al generador de audio, por lo que sonaba obviamente era la entrada. Eso no es lo que pasa ahí, verdad ???


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 25, 2012)

superdog13 dijo:


> Siendo sincero, no se
> 
> Lo que se escucha una vez se "carga" el audio en la gráfica, es el sonido real, verdad ???
> Es decir, es totalmente la señal de audio la que se escucha ???
> Porque, lo que había hecho antes era conectar directamente la gráfica al generador de audio, por lo que sonaba obviamente era la entrada. Eso no es lo que pasa ahí, verdad ???


Supuestamente en la grafica se ve la forma de onda que sale del amplificador.
El como sea procesada esta señal por proteus, no lo sé.
Lo que si te puedo decir es que el sonido que escuchaste es un archivo wav que le cargue.
Y si es el sonido real a la manera de proteus. 
Y que puedes modificar cambiando las propiedades del dispositivo de audio (Generador)

Sigue experimentando, suerte.


----------



## Nio (Oct 7, 2012)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Supuestamente en la grafica se ve la forma de onda que sale del amplificador.
> El como sea procesada esta señal por proteus, no lo sé.
> Lo que si te puedo decir es que el sonido que escuchaste es un archivo wav que le cargue.
> Y si es el sonido real a la manera de proteus.
> ...



hola!, a ver si entendí, probé el circuito que adjuntaste al otro chavo que hizo la pregunta , al hacerlo, sonó la canción en archivo .WAV que le coloque, sin distorsión ni nada , mi pregunta es si eso siempre pasa, o solo pasa cuando el circuito esta bueno, parece tonta la pregunta , me explico mejor, quiero saber, si ese seria la calidad de sonido esperado al armar el amplificador?. (soy novato en todo esto  )


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 8, 2012)

Nio dijo:


> hola!, a ver si entendí, probé el circuito que adjuntaste al otro chavo que hizo la pregunta , al hacerlo, sonó la canción en archivo .WAV que le coloque, sin distorsión ni nada , mi pregunta es si eso siempre pasa, o solo pasa cuando el circuito esta bueno, parece tonta la pregunta , me explico mejor, quiero saber, si ese seria la calidad de sonido esperado al armar el amplificador?. (soy novato en todo esto  )


Saludos.
Tenemos que tomar en cuenta que se trata de una simulación,
y en la vida real pueden ocurrir resultados diferentes.
Para determinar lo que sucede durante la simulación, puedes modificar los componentes y ver que pasa.
Veras que si hay cambios, tanto en la forma de onda generada, como en el sonido.

Por lo tanto el resultado final durante la simulación y en físico, si depende de que el circuito este bien diseñado.

Suerte.


----------



## Nio (Nov 18, 2012)

hey! afortunadamente si me sirvió y comprendí como era, gracias, la anterior respuesta que diste al otro chavo me ayudo mucho  ...pude hacer mi amplificador con el LM386.


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 17, 2014)

Cómo andan? Ando experimentando con la función de inyección de audio en proteus y anda bárbaro. Tengo una consulta: en las propiedades de dicha señal figura amplitud... ¿a qué se refiere? Es decir, ¿limita la señal hasta una determinada amplitud? ¿si la señal llega a esa amplitud, la recorta? ¿reduce el rango dinámico de la señal comprimiéndola?

Muchas gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2014)

Y si usás el propio osciloscopio de Proteus y te fijás !?


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 18, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si usás el propio osciloscopio de Proteus y te fijás !?



Bue... lo pruebo. Gracias


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 21, 2014)

Gente, estoy simulando mi proyecto inyectándole audio pero tengo un problema grandísimo: LA SIMULACIÓN VA LENTÍSIMA!!! Lo bueno es que detecté el problema, el cual radica en el generador de archivos de audio (si este no está, la simulación corre normal). Ya probé modificando el .WAV de todas las formas posibles (duración, calidad, etc) y nada.
Saben qué podría ser???


----------



## Alberto Márquez (Oct 30, 2014)

ingeniero18 dijo:


> Gente, estoy simulando mi proyecto inyectándole audio pero tengo un problema grandísimo: LA SIMULACIÓN VA LENTÍSIMA!!! Lo bueno es que detecté el problema, el cual radica en el generador de archivos de audio (si este no está, la simulación corre normal). Ya probé modificando el .WAV de todas las formas posibles (duración, calidad, etc) y nada.
> Saben qué podría ser???



Eso es porque cuando se trabaja con archivos de auido dependiendo de la cantidad de componentes que tenga el diagrama... Mayor es la carga de procesamiento para la computadora.... Trata de quitarle al simulador la opcion de colores en los graficos... Sino... entonces ya es la pc... Osea que ya la pc no puede procesar todo eso


----------



## FernandoAGSA (Nov 22, 2015)

Buenas noches, hoy he estado probando un vumetro en Proteus, decidí usar una señal de audio de un archivo .WAV para probarlo y me manda este error: Internal exception: acces violated in module WINMMBASE.DLL[00008634]
Ya probé reemplazando el archivo winmmbase.dll de la carpeta System32 pero no me funciona, ¿Alguien sabe qué es lo que pasa?
Por adelantado muchas gracias. ...


----------



## David145 (Abr 6, 2016)

A mi me pasa lo mismo, ya estoy desesperado, por que no se que mas hacer, no uso mucho el proteus, alguien ayuda por favor, este es el circuito que estoy realizando


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2016)

La imagen no se ve, por favor súbela directamente al Foro. Gracias.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------

